# Tập gì để giảm mỡ bụng nhanh nhất



## truonghuong (3/7/20)

*Muốn giảm cân bạn có thể ăn kiêng, tuy nhiên để có vóc dáng cân đối, ngực nở, eo thon, cơ bụng quyến rũ thì bạn phải tập thể dục và có chế độ ăn uống phù hợp. Tập gì để giảm mỡ bụng nhanh nhất? Hãy tham khảo 3 phương pháp tập bụng phổ biến sau đây.*
*Bài tập plank*
Trong số các bài tập gym giảm mỡ bụng, thì tập plank được đánh giá là bài tập thần thánh nhất. Các động tác của bài tập này giúp siết chặt cơ bụng một cách mạnh mẽ. Ngoài ra đây cũng là bài tập đốt cháy rất nhiều calo cho nên người tập sẽ nhanh chóng đạt được kết quả như ý.




_Plank là một trong các bài tập giảm mỡ bụng hiệu quả nhất_
Để tập *plank giảm mỡ bụng* hiệu quả nhất, các bạn hãy chuẩn bị một bộ đồ tập thoát thoải mái và dễ chịu, một thảm tập, khoảng không gian thonags đãng. và quan trọng nhất, hãy dành ra cho mình một khung giờ nhất định mỗi ngày và duy trì thực hiện bài tập một cách đều đặn, nghiêm túc.
Cách thực hiện plank rất đơn giản nhưng đòi hỏi thực hiện chính xác. Đầu tiên bạn hãy ngả người về phía trước. Hai tay chống xuống thảm sao cho cánh tay vuông góc với bả vai. Bạn có thể đặt hai bàn tay đan vào nhau. Siết chặt cơ bụng, 2 mũi chân chạm sàn cần đảm bảo hông, lưng và vai tạo thành một đường thẳng. Giữ nguyên tư thế này trong 30 giây hoặc 1 phút.
Bạn cần chú ý, cơ bụng hóp lại càng lâu càng tốt và duy trì nhịp thở đều đặn.
*Gập bụng*
Đây là bài tập mà động tác chính tác động vào vùng bụng nhiều nhất. Vì vậy mà các cơ trong bụng được siết chặt, giải phóng năng lượng và mỡ thừa. nếu kiên trì luyện tập chắc chắn bạn sẽ nhanh chóng sở hữu vòng eo con kiến.




_Đốt cháy mỡ bụng bằng động tác gập bụng đơn giản_
Đầu tiên, bạn hãy ngồi xuống thảm, duỗi thẳng 2 chân và ép sát chân xuống thảm. Sau đó bạn gập người sao cho mặt chạm đùi, chân vẫn giữ nguyên trạng thái. 2 tay bạn duỗi thẳng về phía trước, cầm lấy các ngón chân. Giữ nguyên tư thế này tầm 10 giây rồi từ từ nâng người xuống thảm. Thực hiện động tác này kiên trì trong khoảng ít nhất là 10 lần.
*Vặn mình*
Vặn mình không chỉ là một trong số các *bài tập giảm mỡ bụng hiệu quả* mà nó còn tác động đến nhiều bộ phận khác như sườn, cột sống, hông … Do đó, tập thường xuyên và đúng cách sẽ giúp bạn đốt cháy mỡ bụng và có một thân hình cân đối, khỏe mạnh.




_Vặn mình không chỉ giúp giảm mỡ bụng mà còn tác động đến hông, sườn và cột sống_
Đầu tiên, bạn hãy ngồi ở tư thế chống gót chân lên thảm sao cho thoải mái nhất. Hai tay tựa nhẹ vào tai. Lúc này siết chặt cơ bụng lại, vặn người sang trái rồi lại đổi sang phải. hãy thực hiện lại nhiều lần động tác này sao cho bạn cảm thấy thoải mái ở phần hông.
*>>>> Xem thêm:* Cách giảm cân tại nhà đơn giản và hiệu quả
*Gác chân lên tường*
Đây cũng là một bài tập gym giảm mỡ bụng được nhiều người lựa chọn. Với các động tác đơn giản, bạn hoàn toàn có thể tập tại nhà. Động tác này không mất sức nhưng lại mang đến hiệu quả nhanh chóng và bất ngờ. Nó không chỉ giúp giảm mỡ thừa ở bụng mà còn giúp giảm mỡ vùng đùi và giúp cho da săn chắc hơn.




_Không mất nhiều sức lực nhưng đây lại là bài tập giảm mỡ bụng nhanh chóng_
Nằm trên thảm, kê thảm sát với mép tường. Lấy tay làm điểm tựa, chân gác lên tường sao cho thân trên và tường vuông góc với nhau. Điều hòa hơi thở nhịp nhàng và giữ nguyên tư thế trong khoảng 5 đến 10 phút. Chú ý khi hạ chân xuống thì chân co lại, gập đầu gối, cong người và đầu lên theo tư thế ôm chặt đầu gối. Thả lỏng cơ thể và nằm nghiêng để thư giãn toàn thân sau đó mới đứng dậy. Đây là cách giúp tránh các chấn thương không đáng có.
nếu bạn đang băn khoăn tập gì để giảm mỡ bụng nhanh nhất, đừng bỏ qua các bài tập trên nhé! Để có hiệu quả tốt nhất hãy kết hợp thực đơn hàng ngày giảm mỡ bụng và nếu có điều kiện, hãy bổ sung* thực phẩm giảm cân đốt mỡ*. Chúc bạn thành công.


----------

